# Por favor, dame otra oportunidad



## ScOrPiOnX

¿Como se diría en italiano?
*Por favor dame otra oportunidad sólo te pido una noche más.
Creo que estoy probando tu amor por qué no te entregas a mi seducción.

*


> *Nota de la moderación:
> 4. UTILICE UN TÍTULO DESCRIPTIVO*
> Use la palabra o frase de su duda para nombrar su hilo. No ponga como título: “Traducción”, “¿Cómo se dice?”, “Soy nuevo/a”, “Ayuda”, “Urgente”, etc.


----------



## danalto

ScOrPiOnX said:


> ¿Como se diría en italiano?
> *Por favor dame otra oportunidad sólo te pido una noche más.
> Creo que estoy probando tu amor por qué no te entregas a mi seducción.
> 
> *


*Ti prego, dammi un'altra opportunità, ti chiedo un'altra notte soltanto. Sto mettendo alla prova il tuo amore, perché non ti arrendi al mio corteggiamento?*


_Espera a otros, yo soy la ultima, aquì..._


----------



## gatogab

danalto said:


> *Ti prego, dammi un'altra opportunità, ti chiedo un'altra notte soltanto. Sto mettendo alla prova il tuo amore, perché non ti arrendi al mio corteggiamento?*


_Espera a otros, yo soy la ultima, aquì..._
_*dani, has sido más rápida *_
A me piace la traduzione, Dana. 
Sarà che in italiano 'suona' più sensuale?
E se 'seducción' = fascino?
gatogab


----------



## danalto

gatogab said:


> _Espera a otros, yo soy la ultima, aquì..._
> _*dani, has sido más rápida *_
> A me piace la traduzione, Dana.
> Sarà che in italiano 'suona' più sensuale?
> E se 'seducción' = fascino?
> gatogab


Dios mio, que emociòn! 
Si, gatito, es *fascino*, tienes razon...
Por mi es todo dificil...

Otra vez:
*Ti prego, dammi un'altra opportunità, ti chiedo un'altra notte soltanto. Sto mettendo alla prova il tuo amore, perché non ti fai cullare dalla mia seduzione? 

*Mas libre...


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao dani e gato!  (E scoprpionx, ovviamente...)

Mi dispiace quasi intromettermi in questo idillio... , ma vorrei proporre un'alternativa: "perché *non ti abbandoni/lasci andare* alla (mia) seduzione?"
In realtà "la mia seduzione" non mi convince al 100% ma d'altra parte "il mio fascino" mi sembra un po' troppo presuntuoso...


----------



## gatogab

Hola, Rocamadour
Io immagino una donna la persona chiedendo un'altra opportunitá.
Pertanto: embrujo, encanto, hechizo, como instrumentos de seducción.
Oh!
gatogab


----------



## neutrino2

gatogab said:


> Hola, Rocamadour
> Io immagino che la persona sia una donna che chiedendo un'altra opportunitá.
> Pertanto: embrujo, encanto, hechizo, como instrumentos de seducción.
> Oh!
> gatogab



Io invece avevo subito pensato a un uomo che non si capacita di come le sue abilità seduttive possano essere state vane...


----------



## gatogab

Fintanto che Scorpio non si fa vivo, il mistero resta: maschio? femmina?
Hola neutrino2, gracias por ajustar mi frase en italiano, a pesar de tantas 'ch' que aparecen.
gg


----------



## rocamadour

neutrino2 said:


> Io invece avevo subito pensato a un uomo che non si capacita di come le sue abilità seduttive possano essere state vane...


 
Anch'io avevo pensato a un uomo! Non riuscivo a immaginarmi una donna che chiedesse un'altra notte d'amore...  (Che poca fantasia... come sono rigida e tradizionalista!)
A questo punto in effetti ScOrPiOnx dovrebbe darci ragguagli... A conferma dell'importanza del benedetto *contesto*!


----------



## danalto

rocamadour said:


> Ciao dani e gato!  (E scoprpionx, ovviamente...)
> 
> Mi dispiace quasi intromettermi in questo idillio... , ma vorrei proporre un'alternativa: "perché *non ti abbandoni/lasci andare* alla (mia) seduzione?"
> In realtà "la mia seduzione" non mi convince al 100% ma d'altra parte "il mio fascino" mi sembra un po' troppo presuntuoso...



E adesso dimmi quanto è diversa la mia dalla tua???
Io ho usato il verbo *cullare*, sono stata ancora più poetica... (parece verdad, pero no se si se dice asì...)

In quanto al contesto, ho subito avuto la sensazione che si trattasse di qualcosa di reale, e non della traduzione di un testo.


----------



## gatogab

Ragazze, a me non va la parola "seduzione", e non chiedermi il motivo, che non ho risposta raggionevole.
Dani, ¿en tu sensación no viste si era hombre o mujer?
gg


----------



## Antpax

danalto said:


> In quanto al contesto, ho subito avuto la sensazione che si trattasse di qualcosa di reale, e non della traduzione di un testo.


 
Hola:

Es una canción. La verdad es que nadie habla así en la vida "normal".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Es una canción. La verdad es que nadie habla así en la vida "normal".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Ciao, Ant, fino ad ora eravamo convinti che questa richiesta si potesse fare seduto/a sulla panchina del parco o camminando scalzi sulla sabbia di qualche spiaggia mentre cala il sole.
Poveri illusi?
gg

(ojalá este post resista sin ser eliminado)


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Ciao, Ant, fino ad ora eravamo convinti che questa richiesta si potesse fare seduto/a sulla panchina del parco o camminando scalzi sulla sabbia di qualche spiaggia mentre cala il sole.
> Poveri illusi?
> gg
> 
> (ojalá este post resista sin ser eliminado)


 
Caro Gato:

Creo que confías demasiado en mis habilidades para entender el italiano. Credo que no capito, amico 

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Caro Gato:
> 
> Creo que confías demasiado en mis habilidades para entender el italiano. Credo que no capito, amico
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant


 
Traducción en PM.
gg


----------



## rocamadour

gatogab said:


> Ciao, Ant, fino ad ora eravamo convinti che questa richiesta si potesse fare seduto/a sulla panchina del parco o camminando scalzi sulla sabbia di qualche spiaggia mentre cala il sole.
> Poveri illusi?
> (ojalá este post resista sin ser eliminado)


 




gatogab said:


> Ragazze, a me non va la parola "seduzione", e non chiedetemi il motivo, (dal momento) che non ho una risposta raggionevole.


 
Neppure a me convince "seduzione", ma - come dicevo prima - "il mio fascino" dà l'idea di uno che conti un po' troppo sulle proprie capacità... Forse il problema è l'aggettivo possessivo "mio". 
Comunque grazie al link fornitoci da Antpax abbiamo capito che si tratta di un uomo (o almeno così dovrebbe essere , visto che nella strofa successiva dice _dame a mí lo mismo que le diste a él_...). Inoltre non essendoci punto interrogativo alla fine della frase (ho controllato anche in altre versioni) la traduzione (letterale) a questo punto dovrebbe essere più o meno:
"Per favore dammi un'altra opportunità/possibilità
Ti chiedo solo una notte ancora.
(credo che-->) Forse sto mettendo alla prova il tuo amore
perché non ti lasci andare/abbandoni alla mia seduzione ".
Per le varie versioni poetiche lascio il campo ai due colleghi "romanticoni" Dani  e Gato ...


----------

